# Bildpfade umleiten



## DiDiJo (9. Mai 2011)

Hi Leute,

ich habe ein Multiuser-System aufgebaut und habe gerade ein Problem mit den Bildpfaden.

Hier mal eine kleine Übersicht meiner Ordnerstruktur (und nein die kann ich im nachhinein nicht mehr ändern):

/ (Root Verzeichnis wo auch meine ahtccess liegt)
/homepages/kunden/101/* (hier zeigt meine Wunschdomain hin)
/templates/layout_2/* (hier liegen die ganzen Dateien die meine HTML Struktur angeben)
/uploads/USER/101/ (hier liegen alle uploads vom USER 101)

Momentan sieht mein head im HTML so aus:

```
<link href="http://serveradresse.de/templates/layout_2/css/style.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" media="all" />
<link href="http://serveradresse.de/templates/layout_2/css/navigation.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" media="all" />
<link href="http://serveradresse.de/templates/layout_2/css/sonstiges.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" media="all" />
```

und ich hätte es gerne so:

Momentan sieht mein head im HTML so aus:

```
<link href="http://wunschdomain.de/css/style.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" media="all" />
<link href="http://wunschdomain.de/css/navigation.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" media="all" />
<link href="http://wunschdomain.de/css/sonstiges.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" media="all" />
```

Meine Bilder möchte ich dann natürlich auch so angebunden haben:

so sieht es momentan aus:

```
<img src="http://serveradresse.de/uploads/USER/101/bla/21/medium/bla.jpg">
```

so möchte ich es gerne haben:

```
<img src="http://wunschdomain.de/uploads/USER/101/bla/21/medium/bla.jpg">
```

Vlt. kann mir ja jemand unter die Arme greifen


----------

